

Review my simple twitter app -- weatherizer - diN0bot
http://whynoti.org/twitter/twitter.imager/select_theme/

======
diN0bot
Hi, I made a dynamic background changing twitter applicaiton called
Weatherizer. It's mostly for fun and pedagogy. In the spirit of learning I'd
love to get feedback. Thanks.

